# Porter Cable 7538 router



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Has anyone elimnated the soft start module on a Porter Cable 7538 router? Any issues?

Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Not to sure why you would want to do that ?

Someone ask the say thing about 2 weeks ago,but he didn't come back and say if he had it done at the service center..


=======




Clouseau said:


> Has anyone elimnated the soft start module on a Porter Cable 7538 router? Any issues?
> 
> Dan


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

Component is at least $60. It seams to run fine without it. By what I have found on the net it is used to reduce starting torque. Torque isn't bad w/o bit, but it could get hard to handle with a large bit.
The unit is a Capax model 8-34 with a heatsink assembly.
Dan


----------

